# Mass air sensor



## afghanvet (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a 06 GTO with the KN typhoon intake kit installed. I was told by a mechanic that I real need to replace the stock mass air sensor with an after market one to get better performance. They are not too expensive but is this necessary? If so, is there any suggestion besides these two?
1) Pro-M GM855LC cold air tune 85mm
2) Pro-M GM855l 85mm

While I'm at it are throttle body spacers worth the cost (Helix throttle body).


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

You need not change the MAS. You will get some improvement just with the engine breathing better with the typhoon setup. You can gain even more with a larger throttle body though.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The stock MAF is just as good as the aftermarket ones. Until you hit 70HP+ I wouldn't waste the money.

Also don't worry about the TB bypass or spacer as I can't see them adding any power.


----------

